# vetwrap



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

what do u use your vetwrap for?? 


Just wanted to see if theres more ways you can use vet wrap then just for injuries


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, say your horse injures it's leg, cutting it deeply or severly. It is then treated and wrapped with cotton and vet-wrap. Hope this helps.


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

VERY VERY USEFUL STUFF AYE!!  blumagic seems to have the right idea


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for the replys is there anythingn else u can use it for like the horse boot protector things **** i cant remember the name im only 15 gosh what do u exspect


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Well you could be thinking of many different boots. There's sport boots, splint boots, and bell boots. Sport boots are for protection of the leg when performing in high-activity sports. They are leg guards in case of over-stepping, etc. Splint boots support the legs, also used in high-activity. Bell boots, protect the hooves and coronet of the horse's legs. Hope this helps! Everyone, correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks for ur reply so what else can vetwrap be used for im trying to figure out how many ways i could use it


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

idk why it wrote razz >.< it was supose to be a


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

It depends. What DO you want to use the vet-wrap for? I think, the only thing I have seen it on is horses' legs lol


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I've seen people use Vet Wrap in place of track bandages (over pillow wraps) after competition, etc. But, I think the main use is to hold bandages in place so that dirt doesn't get into wounds. 

Oh, I've also seen people wrap a mare's tail up in Vet Wrap for breeding. 

It's also great for making sticky (with no residue!) balls to throw at your friends!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't worry about using it. I have 3-4 rolls laying around at all times, just for those maybe injuries that could happen. I don't think it goes bad and its better to have some laying around and need it, than to need it and not have any.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ok thanks for ur replies it helped a lot post again if u find any other ways


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I have only ever used it for injuries XD It's so useful for that XD


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hello,

Yeh i have only used it for injuries too. Although i used to use it for breeding, with my mares tails... as someone stated above. Um... its handy stuff aye! Have you got any fun days coming up? At pony club here in australia, one of my daughters, for a fun day at PC used all different colours and put the vetwrap around her Showjumpers bandages.... he looked like a dag cantaring around the showjump course with my daughter on top laughing out loud! haha good times....


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

i wrap vet wrap around my stirrups cause they are slippery and it gives me more traction


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thats a good idea


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:? Or you could just by stirrup rubbers  They are about $10...
Hey Delregans Way, that sounds AWESOME!! I so wanna do that...rock up to a show with colourful bandages WHOO HOO


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol it just sound cool lol different colored stirup pads


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

i guess.....lol


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I use vet wrap to protect my horses' tails when they are not showing. Braid it, bunch the braid below the tail bone, wrap the bunch in vet wrap. I wrapped my stallion about two months ago, and the wrap still looks pretty good, although I will likely pull it off condition and re-wrap soon. It really keep their tails clean, tangle free, and long.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

could you show a pic maybe a little confused about what u mean thxs


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

It isn't pretty, but it works great, and makes for a pretty tail. The tail comes out of the wrap as shiny and clean as when you put it in.









This one was actually after he had ripped some out while it was down during training.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ok thanks so much ill do that cause my horse gets burs all threw his tail and mane and its a pain to get out!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

OH COOL! Can you wrap from the doc of the tail (top) all the way down? Or just the bottom half like you did? That sounds like a awesome idea, thanks akpaintluver!! :wink:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I have never done from the dock...for short term (prep for a show or something) it might be possible, but I would be very careful about not doing it too tight. You would just have to find another way to anchor the wrap...maybe french braid and run it through one of the weaves at the top.


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

I've only used vet wrap for injuries. You have to be careful when using vet wrap, especially just as "leg wraps." Since vet wrap is very elastic, it is possible to wrap too tightly and cut off circulation. I've seen people use it on a mare's tail before breeding. Again, be very careful not to wrap too tightly.


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

I also use vetwrap for tails, but only the night before shows. I wash the tail, brush it out, wait for it to dry, braid it (simple braid-comes out in the morning), fold braid up to dock, and wrap with vet wrap. This is instead of a tail bag but you could also use a polo though they sometimes fall out  In the morning when you get to the show take off the vet wrap, unbraid, and the tail will be clean and wavy- it looks good!


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

i use vet wrap on my poop picks so my hands dont get blisters or wood splinters also on my wheel barrel handles i use black so it doesnt look tacky


----------



## lovinTwig (Jan 17, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> Okay, say your horse injures it's leg, cutting it deeply or severly. It is then treated and wrapped with cotton and vet-wrap. Hope this helps.


^^ Same thing!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Whenever I use vet wrap, I use it for my stirrups for better grip because I barrel race.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just wrapped my horse's tail like Paintlover does and i think it works a lot better than tail bags. It keeps everything a good distant from the ground and for me it was a lot easier than a tail bag.

Thank you Paintlover!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

No problem  It really is easy!


----------

